# Screw mount range finder pair



## dxqcanada (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, my first dip into the M39/L39/LTM/LSM rangefinders.

Leica IIF (red dial) and a Canon 7.

Both are in great shape, except that the Leica is missing the rear lens on the rangefinder port ... now all I need is a lens :lmao: ... and maybe a Minolta-35.


----------



## BrianV (Mar 1, 2013)

Did you take any shots of the camera with the top off, showing the missing parts?

The shutter curtain material in the Minolta 35 deteriorates, and unless you find one with new curtains, or can replace them yourself: avoid it. Same with the Nicca and Leotax, mine required new curtains.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 1, 2013)

Yup. I have been chronicling all the cameras that I have serviced.

Yeah, I read that about the Minolta ... maybe I will skip that one.

Just one missing part ... the rear port lens.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 6, 2013)

What's up with me and eyepiece lenses ... just got a parts Ricoh Ricolet ... and what part is missing, the rear eyepiece lens.
Oh well, seller refunded me so it only cost $10.00.

No one's got a rear lens element to sell (they want to keep them for repairs) ... looks like I am going to have to search for a parts Leica. Anyone know if the IIIF or IIIC has the same lens as the IIF rangefinder rear port ?

I hate having G.A.S.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok, grabbed a Leica II model D for parts ... but upon researching, it appears a more valuable camera than the IIF.
Is that correct ?


----------



## BrianV (Mar 13, 2013)

The Leica II has an RF magnification of 1x, the III and later ones use 1.5x. I'm not sure of the eyepiece is the same. IF IT IS: The Russian Leica copy is of the Leica II: maybe a Russian eyepiece will work.


----------



## timor (Mar 13, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> the Leica is missing the rear lens on the rangefinder port ... now all I need is a lens :lmao: ... and maybe a Minolta-35.


On 24-th we have a photoshow in Toronto.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 13, 2013)

Who, what, where ?

I am waiting for the PHSC fair in May.


----------



## timor (Mar 13, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> I am waiting for the PHSC fair in May.


 Me to, but on 24-th this month in Don Valley Hotel (Eglinton & DVP) I think from 10 to 3 is a smaller trade show. As there are the same guys as at PHCS fairs you may try as well to find your missing lens. BTW do you subscribe to PHSC news letter ? Here is the latest one:
Sorry, but attachment of a pdf file impossible, so there is also this:
"THE ANNUAL PHSC

AU C TIO N

MARCH 17, 2013

NOTE NEW LOCATION: ROYAL CANADIAN LEGION #101
3850 LAKESHORE BLVD. WEST, TORONTO
REGISTRATION 9:00&#8211;10.45 AM &#8211; VIEWING 10.30&#8211;11:30 AM
BIDDING STARTS 11:30 AM &#8211; limited to 250 lots "


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 13, 2013)

Not a subscriber ... but I did see that.
I like the fairs better than the auctions.


----------



## timor (Mar 13, 2013)

maybe I can see you at the fair then.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 13, 2013)

BrianV said:


> The Leica II has an RF magnification of 1x, the III and later ones use 1.5x. I'm not sure of the eyepiece is the same. IF IT IS: The Russian Leica copy is of the Leica II: maybe a Russian eyepiece will work.



Hmm, I hope the rear lens is the same ... otherwise I will have two parts cameras !! 
Maybe I hunt for a Zorki, though I have not found any references that have stated they are the same.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 13, 2013)

timor said:


> maybe I can see you at the fair then.



Yeah, I will be the guy looking at the old stuff :lmao:


----------



## BobMarvin (Mar 13, 2013)

A II [or III, IIIa] eyepiece is NOT the same--the IIIb, IIIc, and IIIf have the RF and VF eyepiece right next to each other--the earlier models (and all the Soviet copies, which are based on the Leica II) have separate eyepieces with a considerable amount of separation between them.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that ... but I am hoping the diopter size is the same.

... and the camera came with a Summar 5cm f2 lens, which made the camera cost a lot lower.


----------

